# What's happening with aqadvisor??



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I've tried to access the aqadvisor website in the last week or so and it just didn't open... today I tried again and it looked like it was going to open, but then some other fish website popped out and aqadvisor was gone... is this happening to you aswell??


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I tried accessing it last night and noticed the same problem. Looks like aqadvisor.com is no more.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

That's a shame... it was a very useful website for fishkeepers!


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I just opened it from my bookmarks tab, no problem, I have both my tanks bookmarked on the site


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

It opens for me just fine. Maybe they had some problems, seems to be working now.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not sure why it doesn't work for me, I tried opening with Firefox, Chrome and Internet Explorer. I get a blank page with all three.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

It still doesn't work for me... do you know of any other website that does the same thing?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It didn't work for me either yesterday!Everytime I tried to open it I got a different page (some BS spam IMO).
Are those of you who are having trouble Time Warner customers also by chance?(You're probly not Frederico,being in S.A.).
I hope it doesn't go down completely.As much as it is heavy on the safe side IMO,it is still a real good reference(sanity check) for many.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in Northern California and Suddenlink is our ISP. Just checked and its back up for me.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Up for me too!


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry I don't know what S.A, is... I'm from Portugal. Btw it still doesn't work for me, and I can't find any other website that does the same job unfortunatelly


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

FredericoAlves said:


> Sorry I don't know what S.A, is... I'm from Portugal. Btw it still doesn't work for me, and I can't find any other website that does the same job unfortunatelly


My bad !!!
I apologize,as I thought you were located in South America.
The site didn't work for me yesterday still ,after everyone else said it was up.I just got a blank white page this time?
It did just come up for me now though!
Keep trying,I'm sure it will get working for you sooner or later.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My McAfee gives me a virus warning everytime I have tried to open it, so I don't try anymore.


----------

